# 22 1/2 deg. Lock Miter



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I see where Freud has a 22 1/2 degree lock miter bit for those making octagon boxes and planters.

Buy Freud 99-043 Lock Miter Router Bit 1/2" Shank 22-1/2 Degrees 7/8" CL at Woodcraft.com

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb.. good to know...

here's another multisided bit... this one from LV...

Bird's-Mouth Joinery Bits™ - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> thanks Herb.. good to know...
> 
> here's another multisided bit... this one from LV...
> 
> Bird's-Mouth Joinery Bitsâ„¢ - Lee Valley Tools


Yeah thats the ole birdsmouth bit that has always been the standby. I had not seen a lock miter for 22 1/2 deg. before, might be fairly new, and from my favorite bit manufacturer too.

The advantage with the LV bits is that one bit will make the cut,whereas the Freud takes 2 bits and it is only for 8 sided and the LV for 6-12 sided with 3 bits.
Herb


----------

